# The Life of Svartmetall



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I've collected thousands of photos from around the world in my time on SSC. I don't think one thread can do it justice, so I'll just post a few photos every so often from various places that I have visited or lived in. 

*Stockholm 2013 09 08*

Looking down Kungsgatan in central Stockholm












*London 2020 06 27*

A view across central London. 












*Brisbane 2018 02 19 *

A view towards the city from the Southbank.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Auckland 2015 12 26*

A view to Rangitoto island












*Sydney 2016 01 08*

Bondi beach.












*Melbourne 2015 12 13*

A view from the south bank to the city.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Dubai 2016 07 25*

Looking across to old Dubai.












*Tokyo 2016 07 29*

Visual chaos and walkways at Ueno.












*Vienna 2015 07 20*

The Austrian Parliament.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Copenhagen 2015 08 01 *

Central Copenhagen around Stroget. 












*Oslo 2016 09 24*

The famous Opera House.












*Singapore 2017 07 17*

A view to Singapore downtown (CBD)

*







*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Falkirk 2019 06 09*

The Kelpies on the canal at Falkirk.

*











Interlaken 2003 08 23*

A view across the lake at Interlaken. 












*Vancouver 2009 07 10*

A view from Lions Bay.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Durdle Door (UK) 2018 07 03*

The beautiful Durdle Door on the south coast of England.












*Paris 2014 08 11*

Opera Garnier. 












*Rome 2014 08 16*

Statues in the eternal city.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^
That's the Vittorio Emanuele II bridge


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Followed!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice one Svarty - I love the beach pic, is it fine sand or pebbles ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Sydlicious said:


> Nice one Svarty - I love the beach pic, is it fine sand or pebbles ?


Smooth pebbles. It's a very nice beach indeed. The south coast of the UK has some gems.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your comments!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Edinburgh 2019 09 21*

A view up the road into Edinburgh's old town.












*Mugdock Park (Scotland) 2019 06 15*

This park is located just to the north of the Glasgow suburb of Milngavie. 












*Stirling 2019 10 20*

A view across the city of Stirling on a cold Octobers day!


----------



## Neitzsche (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey Svarty, nice pics. Keep them coming.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Neitzsche said:


> Hey Svarty, nice pics. Keep them coming.


Hey, cheers mate! Glad to see an old hand like yourself still around! Hope you're doing okay!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Berlin 2014 12 24*

A look along a rather damp road near Potsdamer platz. 

*











Beijing 2014 12 25*

南锣鼓巷。 











*Bath 2018 07 06*

The royal circus in Bath.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Oxford 2018 07 07*

A view of Christ Church College of Oxford University.












*Conwy (Wales) 2018 07 08*

Conwy castle, from 1283. A very impressive ruin in a walled city in the north of Wales.












*Chester (UK) 2018 07 10*

A view of the beautiful Chester city centre.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

*Stockholm 2013 01 13*

To the north of Stockholm is the town of Sigtuna. This was a beautiful winters sunset across the frozen lake. 












*Uppsala 2012 09 29*

The fantastic Uppsala cathedral. This is the seat of the Swedish church, and is also one of the most significant cathedrals in Sweden. 












*Gävle 2018 10 20*

The old town of Gävle to the north of Uppsala. Colourful wooden houses!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pics! I'm following too


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Déa_ said:


> Great pics! I'm following too


Thank you!


----------

